# Camper with 3 seat in driver cabin



## rjobaan (May 6, 2011)

My wife, little daughter (now 9 months) and me are planning a one month trip to australia.

We were wondering where we can find a camper/motorhome which has three seats in the driver cabin and the possibility to place a baby in between us.

Hopefully somebody has an idea.


----------

